# Big Drum From The Pamlico Sound



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The bite from the big drum at the Pamlico Sound continues, as these pics can attest.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Those are some nice Redfish. Awesome pics


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice Drum.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

And in North Carolina those aren't Redfish, those are Drum! If they are small Drum, like the size of a nice Florida Redfish, then they are called a Puppy Drum in NC. I like catching them no matter where you are or what they are called, but those NC Drum grow into their own category.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't know why they get bigger here in NC, but they do, and Muddy, you are spot on with the names, and you can include "channel bass, spot tailed bass" to your list of our state fish names..lol
10 of the largest 16 red drum were caught in NC waters, including the world record 94 pound two ounce behemoth pictured here.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I will be in Avon/Buxton from 10/13-10/21 and can hardly wait to hit the Point.!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Gonna fish bays or surf?

Here's a nice red caught on a popping cork rig.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Mostly surf. I'll hit some of the places around Avon that have been productive in the past, and conditions permitting will fish the point.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Don't know why they get bigger here in NC, but they do, and Muddy, you are spot on with the names, and you can include "channel bass, spot tailed bass" to your list of our state fish names..lol
> 10 of the largest 16 red drum were caught in NC waters, including the world record 94 pound two ounce behemoth pictured here.



33" is the biggest redfish/red drum I have caught bridge fishing down in fl. it put up a great fight and was lucky it didnt get me hung up. I can only dream of catching one of those giants in nc.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> 33" is the biggest redfish/red drum I have caught bridge fishing down in fl. it put up a great fight and was lucky it didnt get me hung up. I can only dream of catching one of those giants in nc.
> sherman


Don't dream, just come down and we will take a ride to the Pamlico.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Don't dream, just come down and we will take a ride to the Pamlico.


I live on a fixed income and just cant justify the cost of a trip down there.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice red caught by this young lady before Florence hit..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> I live on a fixed income and just cant justify the cost of a trip down there.
> sherman



Sherman,,,, *IF my favorite rental IS STILL THERE,* I'd be more than glad to jam you into my big truck, & take you for a ride!
Then you can go fish the salt with me & NC! (just say'n,,,, anytime! ;>)

Better Days are comin',,,, sounds like it might take a year to rebuild!?

Hey Jerry,,, if you come up with some GOOD info & or pics of our New River inlet, aftermath,,,,,
please pass them on to me/ us?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Jer
Topsail was hit hard. Lots of damage there, it's still being assessed. The New, like all of our rivers, is still rising. Hopefully we will get more info as the weather clears. Florence is picking up speed now, and headed out. I will look for info and pass it along.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's one story.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Sherman,,,, *IF my favorite rental IS STILL THERE,* I'd be more than glad to jam you into my big truck, & take you for a ride!
> Then you can go fish the salt with me & NC! (just say'n,,,, anytime! ;>)
> 
> Better Days are comin',,,, sounds like it might take a year to rebuild!?
> ...


You guys pull the trigger yet? My gear is on its way down now,were we stay had no damage but we are pretty far north.
Will be traveling down next saterday. Leaving the yak at home,gonna concentrate of reds in the surf and crappie in the back waters,might go as far south as the inlet to hatteras an fish that area one say. Also gonna try nite fishing the little bridge. It's always soo packed during the day. Gonna fish it just like i fish here for saugeye , vertical jig the bridge pilings,an toss swim baits and stick baits. I always here of stripers,trout,an blueish being caught there maybe I'll get lucky at nite.
Tw bait shop is accepting supplies for hurricane victims further south.. between the 20 of us coming down we have enough stuff to fill a small box trailer,each of us are gonna drop off before we go to the house.
Im getting really excited. Another thing I am going to do is search the baitstores for any type of small minnows about the size of "bass minnows,fatheads" an set up some lanterns where i hit my crappie s maybe get something good going 
Can't wait


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Jer.
Here's another one I found,,, just after the eye hits Topsail. Not as bad as I expected!?
I'd still like to see some pics of the New River Inlet.





Bobby,,,,, I'M getting excited for YOU!
Good Luck, Safe Trip. (envy) (take your 1/4" cast net ;>)
I'll send you a PM or Email,,,,, explaining 'stuff' on my side..
We/ I will NOT be able to come down this year.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some reports coming in now on my NC site. Flounder, trout, black and red drum starting to bite.


----------

